

Will HTML Ever Be Replaced? - swade
http://www.sitepoint.com/will-html-ever-be-replaced

======
lifeguard
Sometimes I feel like it HTML has been replaced when I view source on a JSON
site.

~~~
swade
That's a great point. In some ways, couldn't the basic structure of a web page
just be a package.json file?

I think between JSON and Markdown, you wouldn't really need HTML. Interesting.

~~~
krapp
Aren't JSON and Markdown ways of defining content, as opposed to layout? You
would still need HTML or some equivalent to turn them into a document, even if
they are 'human readable' natively.

~~~
lifeguard
No. If you view source it will be a blank page. They use CSS for formatting.

